# 2010 Year end Review (in pictures)



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

How many hives to run? and are those queen that are in the shipping boxes your own?


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

I was up to 224 this summer. 208 right now. . No , those were purchased queens they were put into Nucs i made.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice. It's good to see a warm part of the country, and how its done. Is that rain you've just had going to give you a bloom in the desert? If so what will be flowering? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

I hope so. The mustard plant should be coming up soon . as well as desert flowers. Creosotes will be blooming soon and palo verde trees.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Your photos are beautiful! Thanks for sharing, you must have some great swarm/cutout stories.


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Great pics, helped brighten up the day, thanks. 

Perry


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Snakes generally dont bother me, but I am scared of rattlers.

Johnny


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice album. Enjoyed very much. -james


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments everyone. 

All snakes bother me a little bit  It's the sidewinders out here you have to watch out for.

Yep, I do have alot of cut out stories. heh


----------



## EODDVTDR (Feb 20, 2011)

Great photos! It's always nice to see how things are being done in other parts of he country. Thanks for postin. Todd


----------

